# Secret Chiefs 3



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 13, 2010)

Yet another of my favorite bands currently. They are best described as one larger "Band" comprised of seven smaller subbands, each with their own personal genres, philosophy, members. The band is comprised of several members of Mr. Bungle Alumni, Trey Spruance, Trevor Dunn, and Danny the drummer. They do alot of genre shifting, yet make it work flawlessly. Mostly Persian music/surf rock/a touch of metal/anything really. 
check em out, tell me what you think,
1. Hagia Sophia
2. Renunciation
3. Combat for The Angel


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 20, 2010)

The Secret Chiefs are amazing. Book of Horizons is one of the greatest albums ever recorded, it flows together so well. It goes from middle eastern influenced surf to death metal and even electronica.


----------



## arieldehaviland (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the Secret Chiefs & don't forget the reference to Crowley.


----------



## junkyard (Jan 1, 2011)

I ran sound for a show by former members of this band, "Orange Tulip Conspiracy" in Savannah, Ga, but that was the first time I listened to them. 
really cool stuff though, and they went way out of their way to play the show which was cool.


----------

